# LED question for you LED Champs out there



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

So, I too am jumping on the LED bandwagon because of the no frills tutorial from Allen H! I have one question for those of you with LED experience...I think that there is a positive correlation between size of the LED and brightness, ie, the bigger, the brighter. Am I correct?

What do you guys use? I know Allen H used the 5mm in his video, does anyone out there use 10mm? Maybe someone could post some pictures and tell us what size bulb they used and we can compare them? I want to order some LEDs in the next day or so and I am not sure what I really want, (besides pre-wired SO AWESOME!)


Thanks in advance!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

There isn't always a direct corelation between size and brightness. Look for the MCD's. 14,000 MCD is brighter than 3000 MCD. 

Although I've checked out Allens Tuturial, I haven't checked out the specs on the prewired LED's.

Are you going for brighter LED's?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Don't let the physical size fool you. I've got some 5mm that shine much brighter than some 10mm. Check the mcd (millicandela) rating...that's where the power of the brightness is found. Something on the order of 10,000 is really bright...500 or less is pretty much only good for a panel indicator.

But you also need to keep an eye on the viewing angle. That's going to determine how big of a cone of light it's going to put out. If two leds have the same mcd, but one has a narrower viewing angle, you'll have to place it farther away to get the same coverage on your subject.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Different colors will ba naturally brighter. Blue, green, and white are much brighter than red.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah what they said!!! Mcd's are what will tell you how bright your led's will be.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I have 3mm ones that are 15,000mcd. So like everyone says, physical size does not matter.

I got mine on ebay. 50 blue 3mm 15,000mcd with a 25 degree view angle for 15.99 and free shipping.


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Size is not as important as how you place them.

Are we still talking about LED's?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

wdGoof said:


> Size is not as important as how you place them.
> 
> Are we still talking about LED's?


----------



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I knew I could count on you. This is the best forum I've ever been a member of. 


So, if the size doesn't necessarily increase brightness, why get different sizes?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

avarax said:


> So, if the size doesn't necessarily increase brightness, why get different sizes?


Depends on the application. Small ones are easier to hide and you can cram more of them into a set amount of space. Such as flashlight heads and light bulbs.

The big fat ones...well, they're a little easier to hold onto when you're messing with them and easier to find when you drop one. (Outside of that, I haven't really found much use for the 10mm ones.) But I think the 10mm size are used a lot in things like LED billboards and other such large display devices meant to be viewed at range. A bigger LED gives you a bigger pixel, even if it's not any brighter than a smaller one.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

What about these, they work by remote, and can be cut. Would they throw enough light? Could they be wired to a Picaxe or Arduino a la Goneferal's LEDs? If they are cut, is the cut portion still useable?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/5M-5050-SMD-...619?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbc09bd2b


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

That is just leds soldered to a flexable strip. There is a rgb controlled box that you place on the end of the line and that is what the remote talks too. A cut section would work on a new control box or soldered to the first one.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

There's nothing about the MCD's on the page so not sure how much illumination they would give. However, I like the idea of changing colors. And if they could be cut, placed into fixtures and placed around the haunt.... The price is certainly right. Plus my wife would be happy if i could do something for that other holiday and since she's not keen on my "Santa holding his own head" idea, light is about the only thing we could do (had 4 feet of snow on my front yard last winter).


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Looked up the individual LED assembly itself to get the mcds: red = 650, green = 1000, blue = 500; viewing angle of 120 deg.
http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...gb-5050-smd-led-120-degree-viewing-angle/322/


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

ouizul1 said:


> Looked up the individual LED assembly itself to get the mcds: red = 650, green = 1000, blue = 500; viewing angle of 120 deg.
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...gb-5050-smd-led-120-degree-viewing-angle/322/


that's pretty low considering super brights are 8,000 -10,000.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The non waterproof thing is what I question. I agree that super-brights are the way to go. BTW, my setup does not use RGB's. I just use separate channels of lights since I use low voltage and don't care about pink and light blues in my color mixes.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

ouizul1 said:


> Depends on the application. Small ones are easier to hide and you can cram more of them into a set amount of space. Such as flashlight heads and light bulbs.
> 
> The big fat ones...well, they're a little easier to hold onto when you're messing with them and easier to find when you drop one. (Outside of that, I haven't really found much use for the 10mm ones.) But I think the 10mm size are used a lot in things like LED billboards and other such large display devices meant to be viewed at range. A bigger LED gives you a bigger pixel, even if it's not any brighter than a smaller one.


I bought 10m reds this year because that's what was available, AND, the 10 mm "bulb" had a wider angle beam. Same brightness, wider beam. Since my reds are for back lighting, the larger beam will work better through my fog.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

goneferal said:


> The non waterproof thing is what I question. I agree that super-brights are the way to go. BTW, my setup does not use RGB's. I just use separate channels of lights since I use low voltage and don't care about pink and light blues in my color mixes.


Correct me if I'm wrong. You're system is like a programmable color organ?


----------

